# Hobie Mirage Sport FS



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

2006 Hobie Mirage Sport. Used probably 10 times. Garage kept 98% of the time and kept on the front porch the rest of the time (only in the yard for the pictures.) 

This was my wife/daughter's kayak and and was perfect for them. My daughter was 8 when we bought it. The seat can be moved more to the front for kids or more to the back for an adult. It is not very well suited for a grown man in either position though. I've used it once (I'm 6'3") but it wasn't comfortable. Selling for $800


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

btt


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought some rods and reels from Tres they were better then discribed and work like new. Good luck with the sale .
Great for your kids or better half to join ya on the water!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Thanks ox. Someone will get it and their wife or kid will enjoy it. The market's just a little smaller for these than the ones we fish from. 

If I don't sell it, It won't kill me to keep it. There's some kids in the neighborhood who I'm sure wouldn't mind going fishing on it. First I've gotta learn how to catch fish myself before I take some kid out fishing and ruin it for him.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha yeah right I know you catch em! You thaught me the power of top water lures! Recently lost the one you gave me I'm going to go buy some Friday.


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

Did you ever sell it? I've been looking for one, will be in town this weekend.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

TxFlyFshrman said:


> Did you ever sell it? I've been looking for one, will be in town this weekend.


It's still available. Let me know if you want to see it while you're here.

Tres


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

OK, fly in to P'cola on Friday but will be down in FWB Saturday. Head back to Tx on Sunday. Can swing by and look at it on the way down to FWB on Friday or set up a time on Saturday, your call.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

If txfly doesn't get it, i will take it. Just recently got into kayaking and now the wife see how much fun it is, wants one too. I have been on these forums for a couple of years and never posted, just soaking up all the great information everyone post on here.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

wronggear said:


> If txfly doesn't get it, i will take it. Just recently got into kayaking and now the wife see how much fun it is, wants one too. I have been on these forums for a couple of years and never posted, just soaking up all the great information everyone post on here.


I actually have one other person who PMed me that's second on the list, but I'll let you know if the first two fall through.

Thanks
Tres


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

PM w/ number sent. Look forward to picking it up this weekend, sorry wronggear.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

hay, no worry's. these things seem to go fast around here.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Sold


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

Yep, kayak made the trip to Corpus last night, taking the wife out this evening to catch supper. Thanks Tres!


----------

